# Copper cleaner needed for a Mauviel Brasier



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

In the near future I intend to sell my Mauviel 3 QT stainless lined brasier and I need a copper cleaner that'll bring out it's shine.  Recommendations requested.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Bar Keepers Friend is what I use.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

That stuff is rather abrasive and won't it scratch the shiney finish and dull it?  That's been my experience with other metals.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

For a great shine on copper you only need to make a paste out of salt and vinegar.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

berndy said:


> For a great shine on copper you only need to make a paste out of salt and vinegar.


 Proportions, please! And which kind of vinegar? Sea salt works better?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Half regular table salt  and half white vinegar is the cheapest way to go. Actually you can use any salt , even kosher salt and any kind of vinegar you feel like using


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

berndy said:


> Half regular table salt and half white vinegar is the cheapest way to go. Actually you can use any salt , even kosher salt and any kind of vinegar you feel like using


 A paste, alright I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

No need to make a paste first.

I take my copper pot upside-down and pour a little heap of table salt in the center of it and then wet the salt with a bit of vinegar before spreading this mix with my finger-tips over the whole outside surface of my pot .Rinse well with water and you are done


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The mixture works quite well.  The salt as a mechanical abrasive and the vinegar restores the pan to almost it's original luster.  And now I need something that removes the stubborn water spots.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

When you use Barkeepers friend you moisten the power and it becomes like a paste similar to the salt solution so I don't think there is any concern. I have used it for years on my copper cookware and not had any negative issues.

Actually the bar keepers friend is recommended by All Clad and Calphalon

http://www.barkeepersfriend.com/kitchen-cookware


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nicko said:


> When you use Barkeepers friend you moisten the power and it becomes like a paste similar to the salt solution so I don't think there is any concern. I have used it for years on my copper cookware and not had any negative issues.
> 
> Actually the bar keepers friend is recommended by All Clad and Calphalon
> 
> http://www.barkeepersfriend.com/kitchen-cookware


Then I'll try using some on the backside of my Mauviel to see what comes up!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

So the glossy shine remains?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Been using the salt and vinegar solution since my aprenticeship days in '85. Some pastry guys will use a half lemon and use that to "scrub in" the salt.  I've used pickle juice in a pinch, grapefruit juice, etc, whatever, just an acid and salt. 

The copper will tarnish almost immediatley after polishing.  Some will rub a bit of oil over a newly polished pot to keep the shine.  However, when the pot gets ot, the oil will get gummy and become hard to remove later on.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Depending on its acidity, beet juice can work the best.


----------

